# Im moving and I can’t take my Baby with me :,(



## Jaswoods (4 mo ago)

Hello ! I have a Pup German Shepherd she’s only 5months old , im moving to the city and my unit isn’t expecting dogs ! Im super sad about this so I pray she’s blessed with a new loving family to give her as much love as I’ve been given her !


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Edit your title to read like this:Posting in Non-Urgent - Read First

I moved this to the Rescue Section for you


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

You can make the dog an ESA and then they have to allow it to live with you. Google ESA services and you’ll find dozens of options


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sonny1984 said:


> You can make the dog an ESA and then they have to allow it to live with you. Google ESA services and you’ll find dozens of options


no.
do not do this.
unless you have a condition that warrants an emotional support animal and existing documentation from a licensed mental health provider.
also @Jaswoods are you just sharing / venting… or hoping to rehome her on this board?


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Fodder said:


> no.
> do not do this.
> unless you have a condition that warrants an emotional support animal and existing documentation from a licensed mental health provider.


Sigh. I didn’t realize this was an actual thing people did


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

HandlingAkira said:


> Sigh. I didn’t realize this was an actual thing people did


?? Im not saying be dishonest…all im saying is there are dozens of online companies who stay in business by writing ESA letters and want to help people be able to live with their pet. It’s a huge need - people have to rent, and many landlords do not allow pets - if it wasnt for people having an easy way to get an ESA letter, you’d see a lot less renters being able to live with their pet. If the OP is honest and they say we can’t give you a letter, then ok…that’s their job to decide… it’s just an option worth considering before giving up the dog

also not everyone has access to a mental health provider or physician to get a letter through them -but if you do that’s a great option as well


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaswoods, some more info would be helpful:

Where are you located?
Is the dog registered? Neutered? Shots up to date?
Does she get along with other dogs? Is she cat friendly? Good with kids?

Knowing the answers to these questions would help potential adopters decide if this is the right dog for them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sonny1984 said:


> ?? Im not saying be dishonest…all im saying is there are dozens of online companies who stay in business by writing ESA letters and want to help people be able to live with their pet. It’s a huge need - people have to rent, and many landlords do not allow pets - if it wasnt for people having an easy way to get an ESA letter, you’d see a lot less renters being able to live with their pet. If the OP is honest and they say we can’t give you a letter, then ok…that’s their job to decide… it’s just an option worth considering before giving up the dog
> 
> also not everyone has access to a mental health provider or physician to get a letter through them -but if you do that’s a great option as well


it is dishonest. Those companies are writing fraudulent letters that are legally garbage. A service dog does not need a letter and is protected under federal law.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - this is a puppy that you've only had 3 months. Where is the breeder? do you have a contract? have you tried rehoming thru a rescue that has an approved list of adopters?


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> it is dishonest. Those companies are writing fraudulent letters that are legally garbage. A service dog does not need a letter and is protected under federal law.


Im talking about emotional support animals (ESA) - legally they are very different from service animals. There is nothing dishonest about approaching a professional to ask if they will write a letter to verify your pet as an ESA. Many of these professionals believe in ESAs and are happy to help someone who otherwise wouldn’t be able to live with their pet. And they will use their judgement and say no if they feel someone is trying to scam the system.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

@Jaswoods what city are you moving to? Most cities have at least a few dog friendly buildings. Are single family home rentals (shared with other house mates) available? Those are often better for dogs, especially if there’s outdoor space.
I wouldn’t let housing concerns drive you to give up your dog unless you are truly in an intractable situation. Just make sure you’ve exhausted all the options first, assuming you really want to keep her.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if it is too late for the OP, but for the future, I found that asking a realtor to help is an option. They often have listings of pet available rentals


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sonny1984 said:


> You can make the dog an ESA and then they have to allow it to live with you. Google ESA services and you’ll find dozens of options


This is a load of crap. Legitimate service dogs , yes but deciding to declare a pet as an ESA just for your convenience is deceitful and wrong.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> This is a load of crap. Legitimate service dogs , yes but deciding to declare a pet as an ESA just for your convenience is deceitful and wrong.


That’s your opinion on ESAs. Many people find them indispensable, and the need is large enough that there are numerous companies competing to meet it. It’s perfectly fine to see if your pet can be an ESA…maybe, maybe not - but the requirements are not particularly restrictive, so it’s at least worth looking into…that’s literally all I’m saying.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It is NOT perfectly fine and is dishonest if you don't, in fact, NEED an ESA. Using the term as a loop hole to get what you want is not fine.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When I ordered some _In Training Do Not Pet_ patches for a harness I also surprisingly received a letter and some cards to hand out to retailers declaring my dog was an ESA .I just tossed them in the trash.It's just way too easy to give people the opportunity to make bad decisions.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> It is NOT perfectly fine and is dishonest if you don't, in fact, NEED an ESA. Using the term as a loop hole to get what you want is not fine.


Let the professionals determine who needs one.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> When I ordered some _In Training Do Not Pet_ patches for a harness I also surprisingly received a letter and some cards to hand out to retailers declaring my dog was an ESA .I just tossed them in the trash.It's just way too easy to give people the opportunity to make bad decisions.


It’s certainly been abused. That doesn’t mean toss the baby out with the bath water. ESAs are a good thing for many people.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

First off, trying encourance or represent this dog as an ESD is UNETHICAL.... it is a puppy..... All animals, since the beginning of time have been emotional support for humans. The online get a note from a "doctor" is a scam, as you do not have an ongoing medical history with that supposed doctor. And it should be a mental health doctor.... Secondly, no, not all landlords have to allow you to have an ESD. It's only for public housing and public transportation, even though airlines are now cracking down and not allowing them.

Return the pup to the breeder.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> This is a load of crap. Legitimate service dogs , yes but deciding to declare a pet as an ESA just for your convenience is deceitful and wrong.


Agreed. All my dogs and even my pet mice are helpful for my emotional life, even though I consider myself sane


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sonny1984 said:


> It’s certainly been abused. That doesn’t mean toss the baby out with the bath water. ESAs are a good thing for many people.


ESAs are a good thing. Online diagnosis is not.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

So much assumption, judgement, and misinformation about ESAs here. OP, sorry if things got off track. Hope it all works out with your situation.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Sonny1984
here lies the problem….
“make the dog an ESA”
reads differently than…
“OP, is there any chance you’d qualify for an ESA?”

that said, the puppies age, (il)legitimacy of those sites and ethics factor are all still relevant.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. ESA's are not protected by federal law.
2. A true service animal is protected under federal law and the person does not need a doctor's note for it. An online scammy business giving out certificates for a fee does not make the dog legit. 
3. Fake service dogs ruin things for all of us but especially those that truly need a service dog. Bad experiences because of fake SD's are in the news all the time.
4. These are not "assumptions or judgements or misinformation" These are facts. 





__





Redirecting…






beta.ada.gov















and last - OP - call your breeder and return the puppy. If you can't do that, call a rescue. They have an approved adopters list. Donate the adoption fee to the rescue.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sonny1984 said:


> So much assumption, judgement, and misinformation about ESAs here. OP, sorry if things got off track. Hope it all works out with your situation.


Untrue. No one has said anything about ESAs. The comments are about utilizing a bogus online source to get documentation for your PET just so you can do an end run around a rule/stipulation. If you need an ESA, then go through the proper channels (your health care professional not a scam website) to acquire documentation. Even the AKC has this to say about it:

"Emotional support dogs can perform an important role in the life of a person with mental or emotional conditions. When people who do not have a disability abuse the system by misrepresenting a pet as an ESA to obtain special accommodation, they undermine important accommodations for individuals with a legitimate need for this assistance. "


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Agreed. All my dogs and even my pet mice are helpful for my emotional life, even though I consider myself sane


Mine too, can't imagine life without them doesn't mean I deserve governmental protection to have mine. I'll just put on my big girl pants and make decisions to allow me to be a responsible per owner.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

I would do whatever it takes to keep my dog…


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

doubleroll said:


> I would do whatever it takes to keep my dog…


..like finding the right resources. Fraud is not one of them as it hurts the legitimate service and ESDs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Something else to consider… Most landlords generally don’t have pet restrictions because they hate animals or want people to go thru the heartbreak of giving them up. There are reasons for their decisions - and ultimately i will respect that, whether they’re justifiable to me or not.

Personally - I would never want to enter a relationship with a landlord or bring my dog some place where they aren’t welcome. Surprising them and cornering them with paperwork starts things off on the wrong foot and imo it’d then just be a matter of time before _something_ comes up and you’re asked to leave. i don’t want that type of scrutiny or potential resentment from other tenants who were told no. 

I applied for a place not too long ago, this place listed in the ad that they allowed dogs…. i described my dog - age, training, temperament, innocently adding that he was a mix and with no further questions the woman told me that “mix” is just a way for people to pass off certain breeds. I don’t doubt her experience and I have my dogs dna breed results showing that he isn’t the breed she was concerned about… but instead chose to move on. I ended up renting from a couple who said “1 small pet”, i explained my background, provided information about my dog, they asked to meet him…… long story short, they loved him, accepted him, right along with my cat.

I’m a service dog trainer. I have identification backed by an internationally known organization. I have an exceptionally well behaved dog. I know the laws and all the jargon. I could easily bend the rules in my favor. Yet…. i search for pet friendly rentals, i pay additional fees at hotels, i don’t fly with my dog…… because it’s the responsible thing to do. i also stand by and support those with a true need for an ESA *and most importantly, a dog that will be a good ambassador for that population.

i say all this not to make assumptions about the OP or come down on a member with perhaps a good intention….. but working with individuals that are regularly inconvenienced, harassed, denied access and discriminated against because enough people don’t take these issues seriously. i will ALWAYS speak up.*


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

In Ontario, a landlord can't force a tenant to give up a pet unless the animal is being a nuisance. I adopted my first GSD while living in a highrise. When the landlord first saw her, he told me about the 'no pet' clause in the lease. I told him about having to take the dog because no one wanted her, and she had nearly starved to death - she weighed only 35 lbs. when I adopted her. Once he realized she was very friendly, didn't bark or mess in the apartment, I never heard another complaint from him. As a matter of fact, he'd even pet her sometimes if I happened to meet up with him in the elevator! 
My general rule for taking her in the elevator was to wait for it to be empty, if possible. If there were other people on board, I would stand between them and the dog. Fortunately, she was not the sort of dog that would jump all over strangers, so it wasn't difficult to prevent contact between her and people who were scared of large dogs.

Rules for condos are different, though, as they have condo boards that set and enforce the no-pet rules. When we first married, Roger and I were living in a condo. The superintendent was German, and had a soft spot for German shepherds. We were also aware there were other dogs in the building. The super told us he wouldn't see the dog if we took her up the elevator during off hours, and exited through the parking garage. But he definitely WOULD see her if we walked her through the main lobby, or took the elevator with her when it was packed with other people. 

I hated high rise living, and most of the first months of our marriage was spent hunting for a house rental that would allow a dog. Eventually, we found one. The landlord had a dog of his own, so he was okay with our GSD, in spite of her pooping on his front lawn as soon as we let her out of the car! 🤣


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Landlords have good reasons for not renting to people with dogs. They can destroy walls and floors with pee, chew moldings and baseboards, cause flea infestations, and invalidate insurance policies. If a dog in an apartment bites someone then landlord may be liable. Rather than try to find a solution where the OP takes the dog to a rental where it’s not welcome we should be helping the owner find a good home for the dog. The suggestions given here to return to the breeder or how to rehome are good. 

I get extremely annoyed when I saw a dog in a grocery cart for example, that is supposedly an ESA. Fake ESAs are no better than fake service dogs.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Landlords have good reasons for not renting to people with dogs. They can destroy walls and floors with pee, chew moldings and baseboards, cause flea infestations, and invalidate insurance policies. If a dog in an apartment bites someone then landlord may be liable. Rather than try to find a solution where the OP takes the dog to a rental where it’s not welcome we should be helping the owner find a good home for the dog. The suggestions given here to return to the breeder or how to rehome are good.
> 
> I get extremely annoyed when I saw a dog in a grocery cart for example, that is supposedly an ESA. Fake ESAs are no better than fake service dogs.


My aunt rented her house out to a family. She said no pets. They ended up getting two dogs. The amount of damage they caused was insane. They told her to keep the deposit and moved out before inspection. I believe renovations to repair the damage was around $40,000+. The $3000 deposit +last months rent did nothing.

Also it’s gross when people use ESAs as an excuse to bring them into buildings They don’t have public access but most minimum wage employees aren’t going to risk losing their job. I probably need a service dog but won’t get one yet due to these issues


----------



## Jaswoods (4 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Jaswoods, some more info would be helpful:
> 
> Where are you located?
> Is the dog registered? Neutered? Shots up to date?
> ...


 Hey ! I’m actually hoping to find her a new loving home She’s very pet friendly , she has some separation anxiety here n there but as she gets older it’s progressing , Her shots are up to date and YES she lovesss my 3 year old & so does she  I pray we get to keep her .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Find another place to live that accommodates dogs. Renting sucks. When I rented, I lived in many quite crappy places so I could have my dog. (some nice ones, some OK ones but many marginal ones.) It's hard but I did it for years.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> ..like finding the right resources. Fraud is not one of them as it hurts the legitimate service and ESDs


I was thinking more in line with not living in a place that didn't allow my dog. I just couldn’t imagine having to give up my Vienna to live somewhere!
But sadly there are lots of people doing that (fraud) and worse…


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I say be very glad you don't NEED an ESA or service dog. And yes it stinks trying to find affordable housing that allows GSDs.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

A lot of this thread is frustrating. As far as ESA dogs, talk to your doctor. The result of that conversation is between you and your doctor. ESA dogs are not service dogs and get the same protections. Essentially, housing is the only area where ESA comes into play. You can’t be denied housing in most areas because of it. I would never go to a place that didn’t allow dogs and say I have an ESA letter. I think that sets you to have a poor relationship. While they couldn’t kick you out for having the dog per say, they could go out of their way to find another reason. I would use it for a place that was accommodating to dogs but had breed restrictions. Almost every single place I have asked about their breed restrictions brings up ESA. Everything You Need to Know About Emotional Support Animals – American Kennel Club


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Give the pup back to the breeder, probably won't work because I highly doubt you got this pup from anyone who actually gave a crap. Work with a rescue likely not since you have better things to do then answer questions.
Bottom line, where there is a will there is a way. If you don't want the dog that's fine. But don't use moving as an excuse, just be honest. She deserves a home where she is wanted but do your job and find her a great home.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Renting basic houses in blue-collar neighborhoods from actual humans (not corporations) tends to make it more likely that the human will allow you to pay an extra deposit (and sometimes added pet rent) to keep the dog in the home -- especially if you can show that human that your dog has a CGC or better. Like others, in my 20s I lived in a sketchy neighborhood in a run-down, small house solely because the landlord let me have a big dog, and it had a small yard. It wasn't my first-choice of places to live, but the dog dramatically restricted my options, so I was glad to have it.

Multiple big dogs also influenced our decision quite young to become homeowners -- buying a tiny cottage (800 s.f.) with a yard that got little sun in the shadow of a huge apartment block on a marginal street. The payment was a little more than our rent, and it was SO small -- but it was "ours." The next move to the SF Bay area involved another purchased home in a working-class East Bay neighborhood -- a bright pink house, with pink and white awnings, an avocado green vinyl kitchen and a pee-yellow tiled, small bathroom. The old shag carpet smelled of stale cat pee. It was a hideous fixer-upper--but all the hideousness was why we could afford it. I remember crying right after closing because there was so much work to do, and it was so, so ugly. But it was a home in the Bay Area that we could (barely) afford, and it had a good yard for our dogs. We chose that hideous house over renting because of the dogs -- and we like to say our dogs were our best financial advisors, because those dinky, ugly houses built a lot of "sweat equity" in the late 90s/early 00s. I don't think we'd have done that had we not needed desperately to have a place to live with dogs -- there were lots of nice apartments with good amenities in better locations we could have rented instead of all the work we had to do on that house.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

doubleroll said:


> I would do whatever it takes to keep my dog…


I have done whatever it takes to keep my dog. 
Dog friendly rentals are often less than stellar properties. But sometimes have incredible landlords. It is all about priorities. My dog is mine, she goes where I go and that is the end of it.
Getting fake paperwork is just sad. Not ok at all. 
But something to consider for the OP, if your dog isn't a priority then she should be rehomed. She isn't a jacket or an armchair to be discarded. This is a living creature, so perhaps this is not the right time for you to have a pet.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaswoods said:


> Hey ! I’m actually hoping to find her a new loving home She’s very pet friendly , she has some separation anxiety here n there but as she gets older it’s progressing , Her shots are up to date and YES she lovesss my 3 year old & so does she  I pray we get to keep her .


@Jaswoods

I’m honestly still not sure what you want us to help you with here. But I will say, if you know you won’t be able to keep her, please do her a favor and reach out to your nearest GSD rescue group now, while she still is a puppy and highly adoptable (read: very cute).

Do not delay the inevitable because you feel sad about it. I understand the heartbreak, but this isn’t about you. This is about doing the best thing for the puppy. She deserves to have a forever home, and if it can’t be with you, then it’s your duty to get her a new loving home ASAP.

If you tell us what city or region you’re in, we can be more helpful in recommending resources.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can’t imagine it being difficult to get a legit EAS letter from a doctor, if one was being truly honest-for any one. The most important thing is and truly the bottom line, if your dog is untrained and out of control in any way it will seriously effect how long your stay is. Whomever, you rent from- letter no letter, it is important that they are comfortable with the arrangements. This will make life pleasant. Having a three year old daughter, you have your hands full, I hope you find the perfect place. Hope the best works out for all, however you decide.




__





Loading…






www.humanesociety.org









__





Loading…






www.humanesociety.org


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the reason the mention of an EAS letter was because the OP never mentioned an reason that it would be needed or valid. It was totally brought up out of the blue as a solution that wasn't applicable. Definitely a hot button issue.


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

doubleroll said:


> I would do whatever it takes to keep my dog…


Yep… Crazy stuff we have done to keep our dog..
1. Move from one end of country to the other.
2. After having to declare business bankruptcy ( lost our home everything) zero landlord would take us with our dog. We remodelled a donated large touring caravan & lived in that for 3 years, our girl loved it❤ She passed from cancer sadly but she really had some amazing times in that caravan, out in the countryside.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

car2ner said:


> I say be very glad you don't NEED an ESA or service dog. And yes it stinks trying to find affordable housing that allows GSDs.


I have always ascribed to this thinking. I could probably qualify for a service dog, certainly an ESA, but I won't because I am grateful that I do not need to have them 24/7 to carry on with life. On the other hand, I think I would be in the hospital if I no longer had any dog. One of the folks with a four year old bitch of mine, lost her husband unexpectedly and now has to move out of her home to a smaller condo where the dogs are limited in size. She is going back to work and is making the decision to rehome her dog. She also is dealing with a lot of depression from the recent loss and so forth. If her doctor would give her a perscription for an emotional support animal, would that give her the right to have her dog in the housing that she can afford? I don't know. I have no problem with her looking into it, because she is going through emotional turbulence right now, and losing her dog on top of her husband will most likely make the transition much more difficult. 

If we already have a pet, we do not really know how much that pet is affecting us emotionally. My therapist made the comment that I had surrounded myself with German Shepherds. This was not deliberate, but she's right. I have them in front of every door and window in my house, and in my house. The front, back, and side yards have kennels with dogs in them. I don't think it is unreasonable to connect that with my history, though it was done unconsciously. So do we really ever know if a current animal is not already an emotional support dog? 

I don't know. Maybe we won't know until the decision is made to rehome the dog and living without the dog becomes unbearable. I think if someone has a reasonable reason to believe that having the dog will be significantly better for their mental health, they shouldn't be unable to have housing with the dog, even if they have rules that limit the size of dogs in their establishment. On the other hand, some folks might take an apartment precisely because there is such a rule. Lots of folks are afraid of large dogs and with good reason. If they signed a lease partly because there is such a rule, is it reasonable to allow one person's mental challenge to walk all over another's. I am sure someone somewhere has worked out all of this. I prefer to be grateful I do not need to have the dogs 24/7, like I am grateful to not need a handicapped parking ticket.


----------



## gxd (Apr 9, 2011)

A situation like this tells you much about a breeder. My nephew and I currently have 5 GSDs from the same breeder. When my nephew got his second he was on the list for the next upcoming litter when the breeder contacted him about a 2 yr old male they had taken back due to a divorce. The breeder was familiar with his family from when she delivered their first GSD. She had met my nephew's young autistic son and this male was trained as a Therapy Dog which she thought advantageous for my nephew's family. She sold him for the puppy price and my understanding was that she reimbursed the previous owner his purchase price. Lotto instantly bonded with the boy, sleeps and watches tv with him and cries when the boy goes to school. Money changed hands here but the breeder's commitment and well considered placement says a lot. The $$ were worth it.


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

selzer said:


> "If we already have a pet, we do not really know how much that pet is affecting us emotionally. My therapist made the comment that I had surrounded myself with German Shepherds. This was not deliberate, but she's right. I have them in front of every door and window in my house, and in my house. The front, back, and side yards have kennels with dogs in them. I don't think it is unreasonable to connect that with my history, though it was done unconsciously. So do we really ever know if a current animal is not already an emotional support dog?"


I can certainly identify with the above quote. I've never seen or needed a therapist because I have always had German shepherds in my life. When stressed, nothing is more therapeutical than laying on the floor with my dogs which melts away all semblance of stress itself.

I would like to commend Sonny 1984 for not losing their cool over the majority of posters who did not agree with his/her sentiments. I would have to say that I did not agree either but appreciated their concern for the original poster. The whole topic is really not much different than humans who abuse the handicap parking permits. I've had three back surgeries and two knee surgeries yet refuse to ask for a handicap permit. How many times have I driven to Home Depot where they have approximately 20 handicap parking spaces....and how many times have I seen someone returning to their big 4X4 trucks with no noticeable impairment climbing up into the cab.

Bottom line: practice the Golden Rule! Deception will come back to haunt you....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Barz said:


> I can certainly identify with the above quote. I've never seen or needed a therapist because I have always had German shepherds in my life. When stressed, nothing is more therapeutical than laying on the floor with my dogs which melts away all semblance of stress itself.
> 
> I would like to commend Sonny 1984 for not losing their cool over the majority of posters who did not agree with his/her sentiments. I would have to say that I did not agree either but appreciated their concern for the original poster. The whole topic is really not much different than humans who abuse the handicap parking permits. I've had three back surgeries and two knee surgeries yet refuse to ask for a handicap permit. How many times have I driven to Home Depot where they have approximately 20 handicap parking spaces....and how many times have I seen someone returning to their big 4X4 trucks with no noticeable impairment climbing up into the cab.
> 
> Bottom line: practice the Golden Rule! Deception will come back to haunt you....


I was driving a relative to an appointment and we parked in the handicapped space. A man got in her face and said, You don’t look disabled. She had heart problems and a bad knee, but you couldn’t see any of that from looking at her. More important she had a handicapped sign. Just because some people lie and cheat and use faked signs doesn’t make it right. I went inside with her, came back out and moved the car to a regular parking spot. I wasn’t going to make her walk the extra distance because some loudmouth didn’t think she looked like she needed a spot. She didn’t deserve to be embarrassed or shamed and we didn’t want to pick a fight with the man either.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

my only answer is get a dog friendly apartment, since moving anywhere without the dog is not/should never be an option outside of true medical reasons. ps I have peacocks and NO they are not esa-they are not capable, dont really care about you, need to be outside with their flock not in your house or arms-thats just animal abuse, stick with dogs, cats, parrots and ferrets for emotional support.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dojoson41 said:


> my only answer is get a dog friendly apartment, since moving anywhere without the dog is not/should never be an option outside of true medical reasons. ps I have peacocks and NO they are not esa-they are not capable, dont really care about you, need to be outside with their flock not in your house or arms-thats just animal abuse, stick with dogs, cats, parrots and ferrets for emotional support.


haha we had 3 peacocks on a horse farm once; terrible idea, their awful cries still haunt me lol


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> haha we had 3 peacocks on a horse farm once; terrible idea, their awful cries still haunt me lol


No PEACOCKS……. We live on a country estate, our house lies in the grounds of the Lord & Lady’s ancestral house… They have peacocks absolute pain screeching & screaming day & night, apparently when these pass there will be no more..👍


----------

